# It is so crazy is anyone else's city totally lit up like the super bowl?



## Young Kim

What ever I'm so befuddled I've never seen a surge like this except during like the super bowl! It's not only restricted to the city but also the entire outlying suburbs. It's been like this since 3:00 p.m. on a Saturday afternoon in Chicago. Is anyone else's
View attachment 578261
city totally lit up like this??


----------



## Ihateu

Young Kim said:


> What ever I'm so befuddled I've never seen a surge like this except during like the super bowl! It's not only restricted to the city but also the entire outlying suburbs. It's been like this since 3:00 p.m. on a Saturday afternoon in Chicago. Is anyone else's
> View attachment 578261
> city totally lit up like this??


Yes here in Phoenix



Young Kim said:


> What ever I'm so befuddled I've never seen a surge like this except during like the super bowl! It's not only restricted to the city but also the entire outlying suburbs. It's been like this since 3:00 p.m. on a Saturday afternoon in Chicago. Is anyone else's
> View attachment 578261
> city totally lit up like this??


let's enjoy this while we can, plus 70 rides quest this week, make $330...soooo...I assume it will be like this until September when the free cheese is up...


----------



## Young Kim

Ihateu said:


> Yes here in Phoenix
> 
> 
> let's enjoy this while we can, plus 70 rides quest this week, make $330...soooo...I assume it will be like this until September when the free cheese is up...


I've been working continuously (with full time job) so unfortunately I didn't get a check so no free cheese for me. But this is so great that I hope that they extend at least the cheese until the end of the year right??

As I look, even the distance far suburbs of Chicago are surging... The suburbs you see in the image are like 30-40 minutes away from downtown.


----------



## TobyD

It’s like New Year’s Eve in Portland. Best advice if you aren’t already doing this:

when it’s crazy busy like this, don’t let Uber stack your trips. Go offline just before you pick your pax up. Drop them off, and check the map before you go online. You could be close to a surge, but you can’t see that while on a trip. Uber is happy to give you the worst trips while you’re on another trip. Don’t play their game. Make them play yours.


----------



## wallae

Young Kim said:


> What ever I'm so befuddled I've never seen a surge like this except during like the super bowl! It's not only restricted to the city but also the entire outlying suburbs. It's been like this since 3:00 p.m. on a Saturday afternoon in Chicago. Is anyone else's
> View attachment 578261
> city totally lit up like this??


In my case passengers keep telling me all they get is no cars available
Thank God I got you thank you for coming


----------



## Young Kim

wallae said:


> In my case passengers keep telling me all they get is no cars available
> Thank God I got you thank you for coming


That's what I get all day these days thank God for the stimulus!

is searching all the way down to Tinley Park Illinois which is like an hour south of downtown! I see one surge price of $39 which is so unheard of in Chicago


----------



## wallae

Young Kim said:


> That's what I get all day these days thank God for the stimulus!
> 
> is searching all the way down to Tinley Park Illinois which is like an hour south of downtown! I see one surge price of $39 which is so unheard of in Chicago
> 
> View attachment 578287


IDK
All I know is I got a quit this texting while I'm working and driving.

I just almost spilled my beer


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Every low-middle class person got a $1,400 bonus, and a lot of the drivers might have taken off because they got a $1,400 bonus. Both factors could be in play.


----------



## Young Kim

wallae said:


> IDK
> All I know is I got a quit this texting while I'm working and driving.
> 
> I just almost spilled my beer


That is so legend to be able to drink beer and Uber!



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Every low-middle class person got a $1,400 bonus, and a lot of the drivers might have taken off because they got a $1,400 bonus. Both factors could be in play.


That's true...Passengers have money to spend and go out and drivers have an incentive to stay home... And both of them together and "boom!"



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Every low-middle class person got a $1,400 bonus, and a lot of the drivers might have taken off because they got a $1,400 bonus. Both factors could be in play.


That's true...Passengers have money to spend and go out and drivers have an incentive to stay home... And both of them together and "boom!"


----------



## jfinks

Yep in KC area.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Young Kim said:


> What ever I'm so befuddled I've never seen a surge like this except during like the super bowl! It's not only restricted to the city but also the entire outlying suburbs. It's been like this since 3:00 p.m. on a Saturday afternoon in Chicago. Is anyone else's
> View attachment 578261
> city totally lit up like this??


Everyone is getting their Biden bucks. Deposits started Wednesday. It's the first weekend of St. Patrick's Day.

Do the math, folks. It won't last long...it's just people frivolously spending money that wasn't even theirs to begin with.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone

New Jersey is ridiculous. Surge got turned back on this weekend, but only for Uber not for the drivers. They are literally charging the passengers 4X and offering the drivers $4.00 here, it's ridiculous especially for OG drivers who were around for real surge and have old surge monitor tools that still work.

The rest of the country needs the California changes now!...why can't anyone outside of the driver community see how they are ripping off both the customers and the drivers with this untransparent dollar add on bullshtt?


----------



## teh744

My last 2 saturdays.... $725 & 605.


----------



## tohunt4me

WH


Young Kim said:


> I've been working continuously (with full time job) so unfortunately I didn't get a check so no free cheese for me. But this is so great that I hope that they extend at least the cheese until the end of the year right??
> 
> As I look, even the distance far suburbs of Chicago are surging... The suburbs you see in the image are like 30-40 minutes away from downtown.
> View attachment 578273


WHEN THE CHEESE RUNS OUT.
IN A WEEK . . . OR 2
EMPTY STREETS . . .

WITH AN INCREASE IN COVID.


----------



## SOLA-RAH

pvtandrewmalone said:


> New Jersey is ridiculous. Surge got turned back on this weekend, but only for Uber not for the drivers. They are literally charging the passengers 4X and offering the drivers $4.00 here, it's ridiculous especially for OG drivers who were around for real surge and have old surge monitor tools that still work.


This. But these trips do stand a bigger chance at having the surge adjusted upwards to correlate what the rider actually paid.


----------



## TobyD

UberChiefPIT said:


> Everyone is getting their Biden bucks. Deposits started Wednesday. It's the first weekend of St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> Do the math, folks. It won't last long...it's just people frivolously spending money that wasn't even theirs to begin with.


Oops. I spent $12 on a kiddie pool, and $1388 on m&ms. It was a fun swim, but now I'm out of money. Back to work. &#129396;


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

pvtandrewmalone said:


> New Jersey is ridiculous. Surge got turned back on this weekend, but only for Uber not for the drivers. They are literally charging the passengers 4X and offering the drivers $4.00 here, it's ridiculous especially for OG drivers who were around for real surge and have old surge monitor tools that still work.
> 
> The rest of the country needs the California changes now!...why can't anyone outside of the driver community see how they are ripping off both the customers and the drivers with this untransparent dollar add on bullshtt?


Because there are still tons of drivers who continue to defend Uber and their stiff arm scumbag tactics. This forum is full of them buying into the freedom of working your own schedule in return for being paid peanuts. Your voice will never be heard and long as there is a line of drivers bent over begging to be manipulated. (About the cleanest way to say it.)


----------



## pvtandrewmalone

SOLA-RAH said:


> This. But these trips do stand a bigger chance at having the surge adjusted upwards to correlate what the rider actually paid.
> View attachment 578703


I don't want a "chance" of it getting adjusted to a 60/40 split. I want 75% of that surge and to know in advance if the ping has it, like we used to have and Cali now has again?

Why is that so much to ask? As independent contractors we shouldn't have to gamble on our earnings.


----------



## Ihateu

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Because there are still tons of drivers who continue to defend Uber and their stiff arm scumbag tactics. This forum is full of them buying into the freedom of working your own schedule in return for being paid peanuts. Your voice will never be heard and long as there is a line of drivers bent over begging to be manipulated. (About the cleanest way to say it.)


Uber is paying for my college tuition..sooooo, I'll jump through their hoops...better than student loans...but that's just me..


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Young Kim said:


> What ever I'm so befuddled I've never seen a surge like this except during like the super bowl! It's not only restricted to the city but also the entire outlying suburbs. It's been like this since 3:00 p.m. on a Saturday afternoon in Chicago. Is anyone else's
> View attachment 578261
> city totally lit up like this??


The "technology company" is having problems with its technology today. Pax are seeing "no cars available" and Uber drivers are getting few/no pings. So Lyft was off the charts. Today was my second ever $600+ day.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

Ihateu said:


> Uber is paying for my college tuition..sooooo, I'll jump through their hoops...better than student loans...but that's just me..


Wrong. You are paying for it when a company cuts salaries in half and then decides they want to help you with your college tuition if you jump thru additional hoops like accept 90% of underpaid rides. When you buy into that logic they will soon be coming with a bridge to sell you.


----------



## Aztek98

Crazy in Baltimore. My acceptance rate went to shit because only accept 15 dollar surge rides within 1.5miles. I am averaging over 40 bucks an hour.

Great doe now. Ut we all know it doesn't last


----------



## Fusion_LUser

Young Kim said:


> What ever I'm so befuddled I've never seen a surge like this except during like the super bowl! It's not only restricted to the city but also the entire outlying suburbs. It's been like this since 3:00 p.m. on a Saturday afternoon in Chicago. Is anyone else's
> View attachment 578261
> city totally lit up like this??


Friday night we had rain in the area so I guess the ants didn't want to go out or figured it would be slow. Whatever the reason it paid off for me! Not many Uber ants available and as usual good luck finding a Lyft Loser. Ride requests non-stop at 2.5x and higher from 6PM to 10:30PM...


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Young Kim said:


> What ever I'm so befuddled I've never seen a surge like this except during like the super bowl! It's not only restricted to the city but also the entire outlying suburbs. It's been like this since 3:00 p.m. on a Saturday afternoon in Chicago. Is anyone else's
> View attachment 578261
> city totally lit up like this??


Are you Korean?


----------



## Young Kim

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Are you Korean?


Oh Sh*t! each time of the last 40 times you've asked me that I asked my mother and father each time ...and they verified that I was indeed Korean. But just now when I ask them again for the 41st time.... they said I was not!

It turns out that I'm Vietnamese!


----------



## Ihateu

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Wrong. You are paying for it when a company cuts salaries in half and then decides they want to help you with your college tuition if you jump thru additional hoops like accept 90% of underpaid rides. When you buy into that logic they will soon be coming with a bridge to sell you.


Well, I paid nothing for school so far, I have a semester left with a bachelor's of science with no debt. U have a well paid job lined up for me...again, I have no debt, aka student loans because Uber paid for it, my books, everything...soooo, I feel like I gain something more valuable with Uber. I'm not saying Uber is perfect, but I found an advantage and I used it in my favor....


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Young Kim said:


> It turns out that I'm Vietnamese


K. That changes everything!


----------



## UrgentDilation

TobyD said:


> It's like New Year's Eve in Portland. Best advice if you aren't already doing this:
> 
> when it's crazy busy like this, don't let Uber stack your trips. Go offline just before you pick your pax up. Drop them off, and check the map before you go online. You could be close to a surge, but you can't see that while on a trip. Uber is happy to give you the worst trips while you're on another trip. Don't play their game. Make them play yours.


I've been working almost every night in Portland for a few hours since this started. My ratings are taking a beating though. Not doing anything different.


----------



## TobyD

UrgentDilation said:


> I've been working almost every night in Portland for a few hours since this started. My ratings are taking a beating though. Not doing anything different.


I'm still at 4.99, but I shmooz for big tips. I drive with the steering wheel In one hand, and a roll of toilet paper in the other, just in case they need their butt wiped.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

Young Kim said:


> What ever I'm so befuddled I've never seen a surge like this except during like the super bowl! It's not only restricted to the city but also the entire outlying suburbs. It's been like this since 3:00 p.m. on a Saturday afternoon in Chicago. Is anyone else's
> View attachment 578261
> city totally lit up like this??


A good portion of Houston been like this and growing hotter every day but so are the wait times for customers on the eats side of Uber...

For us it is a combination of Stimulus and Tax refunds along with many people going back to work while losing a lot of drivers...


----------



## Saquan

Surge surge until september
Drivers sitting home


----------



## mch

They shut the faucet off in Philly. What was $5-$13 consistent surges is now $1.50 - $3.50


----------



## UrgentDilation

mch said:


> They shut the faucet off in Philly. What was $5-$13 consistent surges is now $1.50 - $3.50


Yep. One small $1.25 spot downtown Portland now.


----------



## Young Kim

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> K. That changes everything!


I've been looking at the history of Vietnam now to try to learn more about where my genetic code came from


----------



## Saquan

Faucet gushing out here loving it


----------



## Drivetothesky

Young Kim said:


> What ever I'm so befuddled I've never seen a surge like this except during like the super bowl! It's not only restricted to the city but also the entire outlying suburbs. It's been like this since 3:00 p.m. on a Saturday afternoon in Chicago. Is anyone else's
> View attachment 578261
> city totally lit up like this??


its slow in DC. 430 am to 1230 pm, 900.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Every low-middle class person got a $1,400 bonus, and a lot of the drivers might have taken off because they got a $1,400 bonus. Both factors could be in play.


dont forget about PUA and free rent too. the biggest party time in the us history.


----------



## Diamondraider

Young Kim said:


> Oh Sh*t! each time of the last 40 times you've asked me that I asked my mother and father each time ...and they verified that I was indeed Korean. But just now when I ask them again for the 41st time.... they said I was not!
> 
> It turns out that I'm Vietnamese!


Are your parents Korean? &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## wallae

Gone here today 
Last night was still good


----------



## Uberdmvdriver

Young Kim said:


> What ever I'm so befuddled I've never seen a surge like this except during like the super bowl! It's not only restricted to the city but also the entire outlying suburbs. It's been like this since 3:00 p.m. on a Saturday afternoon in Chicago. Is anyone else's
> View attachment 578261
> city totally lit up like this??


Yes we see big surge in DC. The question is why? Are Uber drivers quitting? I know several drivers who have quit for various reasons. In DC carjackings are huge in DC this year. 84 carjackings so far. A few days ago, a uber driver was killed in southwest DC when 2 teenagers females ages 13 and 15 carjacked him. In another incident this past week a Empower ride sharing driver almost lost his life when 3 people carjacked him and he fought them until one pulled out a gun and pistol whipped him and he was left with severe bodily injuries that required hospital treatment. People be careful out there.


----------



## Young Kim

Saquan said:


> Surge surge until september
> Drivers sitting home


I really really hope they keep extending it. Maybe is some talked about that extended for another year. It's so great to be able to work without any interruptions between pings! Not getting any checks or stimulus money for me is totally fine with me as long as the surge of the gravy train continues!



Saquan said:


> Faucet gushing out here loving it


 Worried about post September.


----------



## mrpjfresh

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Wrong. You are paying for it when a company cuts salaries in half and then decides they want to help you with your college tuition if you jump thru additional hoops like accept 90% of underpaid rides. When you buy into that logic they will soon be coming with a bridge to sell you.


True. People like to think the tuition is free, but when you consider all the bad pings you must take and all the extra miles you must drive, that is how the tuition is paid. I certainly don't begrudge anyone for taking the opportunity to get an education and bettering their situation, but they are paying for it even if it is in a roundabout, surreptitious way.


----------



## Saquan

Young Kim said:


> I really really hope they keep extending it. Maybe is some talked about that extended for another year. It's so great to be able to work without any interruptions between pings! Not getting any checks or stimulus money for me is totally fine with me as long as the surge of the gravy train continues!
> 
> 
> Worried about post September.


Uber should deactivate drivers thst don't drive for a year

post seitenber would be good lazy people can stay home


----------



## Drivetothesky

TobyD said:


> I'm still at 4.99, but I shmooz for big tips. I drive with the steering wheel In one hand, and a roll of toilet paper in the other, just in case they need their butt wiped.


you wipe pax ass for rating? thats how you get 4.99? come on, bra.


----------



## TobyD

Drivetothesky said:


> you wipe pax ass for rating? thats how you get 4.99? come on, bra.


The point of the butt wiping is tips. Not rating. You should have read the entire post.


----------



## mch

Drivetothesky said:


> you wipe pax ass for rating? thats how you get 4.99? come on, bra.


You don't? I thought everyone did and it was part of the job. Thats what the dude in the airport lot told me.


----------



## Drivetothesky

mch said:


> You don't? I thought everyone did and it was part of the job. Thats what the dude in the airport lot told me.


not me. im still keeping my rating high, 4.75


----------



## Denver Dick

denver is a smokey green cloud of weed and surge lol....


----------



## mch

Denver Dick said:


> denver is a smokey green cloud of weed and surge lol....


Sounds like paradise!


----------



## SHalester

Saquan said:


> Uber should deactivate drivers thst don't drive for a year


why? prior to CV, maybe. But now? that would be quite a chunk of drivers, yes?


----------



## Saquan

SHalester said:


> why? prior to CV, maybe. But now? that would be quite a chunk of drivers, yes?


Good yes


----------



## Young Kim

Saquan said:


> Good yes


Whoa! Ice cold &#129398;


----------



## SHalester

Saquan said:


> Good yes


what would the point be?


----------



## Saquan

Deactivate them

good riddance


----------



## SHalester

Saquan said:


> Deactivate them
> 
> good riddance


why? There is no carry cost to have an active driver who isn't going online. Explain your opinion?


----------



## Hono driver

Honolulu is crazy. Guys making $50hr for a week now.



Ihateu said:


> Uber is paying for my college tuition..sooooo, I'll jump through their hoops...better than student loans...but that's just me..





Uberdmvdriver said:


> Yes we see big surge in DC. The question is why? Are Uber drivers quitting? I know several drivers who have quit for various reasons. In DC carjackings are huge in DC this year. 84 carjackings so far. A few days ago, a uber driver was killed in southwest DC when 2 teenagers females ages 13 and 15 carjacked him. In another incident this past week a Empower ride sharing driver almost lost his life when 3 people carjacked him and he fought them until one pulled out a gun and pistol whipped him and he was left with severe bodily injuries that required hospital treatment. People be careful out there.


Cause Covid is ending and people are tired of being lockdown down. It's time to move on from this crap


----------



## SHalester

Hono driver said:


> Cause Covid is ending


or more and more are getting the vaccination shot(s).


----------



## W00dbutcher

airport was a steady $16...$33 at one poin
1600 4 days....60 trips










The left side of that red is the bad side



SHalester said:


> or more and more are getting the vaccination shot(s).


Covid will never end it'll be just like another cold and flu always around never disappears


----------



## SHalester

W00dbutcher said:


> Covid will never end it'll be just like another cold and flu always around never disappears


maybe, we don't know that yet. Scientists don't know that.....yet....

One bridge at a time, aye?


----------



## wallae

Here tonight Uber is working really hard to keep it away from you
I’m not giving in


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Hono driver said:


> Honolulu is crazy. Guys making $50hr for a week now.
> 
> 
> Cause Covid is ending and people are tired of being lockdown down. It's time to move on from this crap


@SHalester has a big tongue-lashing for those Hawaiian Dems going out and living their lives and killing Grandma like there isn't a pandemic going on! Who do they think they are, free-thinking conservatives?!


----------



## Sonny06

Ihateu said:


> Yes here in Phoenix
> 
> 
> let's enjoy this while we can, plus 70 rides quest this week, make $330...soooo...I assume it will be like this until September when the free cheese is up...


I've never seen the consecutive trips for 2 in my market it's 3 damn.


----------



## SHalester

Valar Dohaeris said:


> @SHalester has a big tongue-lashing for those Hawaiian Dems


just what are you blithering about now? You really need to spend more time reading here as you are completely clueless.

Consider your purpose here. <sigh>


----------



## Mole

It’s bright red outside.


----------

